# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A mund të sherojnë psikologët shpirtin njerzor?

## mesues

Duket se sa me shume zhvillohet shoqeria ,aq me shume shtohen te semuret ,si rezultat edhe nevoja per psikologet behet me e madhe.

Gjate gjithe historise se ekzistences se tij , njeriu eshte perpjekur qe te kuptoje veten , te dije shkaqet pse ben ato qe ben, te dije cfare e shtyn te qaje ose te qeshe, te merzitet ose te bjere ne depresion, te dashuroje apo te urreje .
Keshtu njerezit e mencur ,gjate shekujve kane shkruar shume libra,qe me kalimin e kohes kane ardhur duke u permiresuar.
Ne ditet e sotme ndeshemi me nje varietet te jashtezakonshem idesh dhe konkluzionesh,e duket se shume ide te reja do te dalin ne te ardhmen.

Por ,a mund te besojme me sinqeritet qe idete e zhvilluara te kohes moderne jane vertete aq te sakta ne menyre qe ti ndjekim me siguri te plote dhe pa dyshuar?

Ne jetojme ne nje bote ku individi po del mbi shoqerine dhe eshte e qarte qe kultura individualiste eshte nje nder shkaqet kryesore per problemet e medha shpirterore qe po perjeton ky fundshekulli.
A munden dot njerezit qe me aftesine e mendjes se tyre te sherojne vetveten?

Ne nje liber te vjeter eshte shkruar qe ''nuk i perket njeriut qe ecen as te drejtoje hapat e tij ne jete''.

----------


## skerdi

A  mund  ta  sheroje  psikologu  'shpirtin  njerezor'????
Pyetja  me  duket  pak  e  thjeshte  per  nje  teme  te  nderlikuar.   Eshte  fjala  per  shpirtin  apo  per  semundjet  mendore?   Psikologu  merret  me  probleme  qe  krijohen  apo  kane  lidhje  me  trurin.   Nje  psikolog  nuk  ka  fuqi  apo  kualifikim  per  problemet  e  shpirtit.   "Shpirti"  nuk  pranohet  as  si  perkufizim  ne  gjuhen  e  shkences.   "Shpirtin"  ka  mundesi  ta  sheroje  dikush  qe  ka  fuqi  mbi  'shpirtrat'  (hoxhe,  fallxhore  etj).

Po  te  jete  fjala  per  probleme  qe  krijohen  nga  veprimtaria  e  trurit  (depresion,  ndjenja)  psikologu  ka  mundesi  t'i  kuroje,  por  nuk  eshte  e  thene  qe  suksesi  eshte  i  garantuar.   Une  mendoj  se  nje  rendesi  te  vecante  i  duhet  dhene  individit  dhe  kembenguljes  se  tij/saj  per  te  dale  nga  situata  e  pakenaqshme.   Nje  nga  psikologet  me  te  medhenj  C.  Rogers  ka  thene  se  psikologu  te  tregon  vetem  menyren  per  tu  sheruar,  por  eshte  individi  ai  qe  vendos  kur  te  jete  gati  per  te  ndryshuar  gjendjen.   Per  Rogers  edhe  pacientet  ishin  kliente,  jo  paciente.
Sa  per  kulturat  e  ndryshme,  psikologjia  si  shkence  nuk  mund  te  zbatohet  symbyllurazi  neper  vende  te  ndryshme.   Fatkeqesisht  psikologjia  eshte  zhvilluar  ne  lidhje  me  problemet  e  perendimit,  probleme  qe  hasen  rralle  ose  qe  nuk existojne  ne  lindje  apo  ne  Shqiperi.   Ceshte  me  keq   shoqerite  e  lindjes  (shqiptare  gjithashtu)  po  ndryshojne  me  ritme  te  shpejta  per  tu  bere  si  perendimi.    Probleme  te  reja  do  te  lindin  tek  individet  dhe  psikologjia  (si  shkence)  e  ketyre  vendeve  nuk  eshte  e  zhvilluar  t'iu  pergjigjet  atyre  problemeve.

Me  respekt  Skerdi

----------


## Anton

Perkufizim:

Psikologjia eshte shkenca qe merret me studimin e perjetimeve dhe e sjelljes.


Psikologjija e psikologet ndihmojne dhe do te ndihmojne qe njeriu te kuptoje vetveten ne kete kuptim ka per te ndihmuar qe te "sheroje" shpirtrat.

Anton

----------


## iliria e para

por desha te them dicka ne lidje lindje-perendim:
Ate qe ne Shqiperi e qujne guxim ne perendim e qujne semurje nes ashum raste! :konfuz:

----------


## Anton

A mund te shprehesh me qarte?

Anton

----------


## Estella

Bie dakord me shume gjera qe ka thene Skerdi dhe nuk po i perseris ato.
Por doja te shtoja se depresionet nervore jane semundje te cilat n.q.s nuk i vihesh mbrapa dhe te kurohesh me ilace te ndryshme qe kane dale tani dhe me sesione konsultimi me psikologet mund te arrish deri aty sa mund te vrasesh veten apo edhe ndonje person tjeter ta dashur. 

Gjithashtu doja te shtoja edhe dicka tjeter.
Ne shqipetaret, sidomos meshkujt shqipetare medojme se psikologu nuk do te mund te na zgjidhte problemet me te partneret apo edhe te na ndihmonte me probleme te tjera si. lenja e alkolit apo e duhanit apo edhe ndonje gje tjeter qe eshte bere kronike ne jetet tona dhe nuk eshte dicka e pelqyeshme.


Besoj se femrat e kame mirpritur si teme psikologjine me hapur sepse nga natyra ne flasim dhe komunikojme me shume me njera tjetren, meshkujt jane paksa me te rezervuar (keto jane studime shkencore dhe jo nje opinioni im).

Meshkujt dhe femrat qe kane lindur qe ne vitin 1970 dhe me vone e kane me te lehte te adoptojne fushen e psikologjise si nje ndihme per te lehtesuar shpirtin dhe mendjen njekohesisht. Ata/ato qe kane lindur ne 1970 dhe me herat e kane dy here ose me shume te veshtire te adoptohen me fushen e psikologjise.

Do te sjell me shume informacione rreth kesaj ceshtje, nje here tjeter.

----------


## Estella

Edhe dicka tjeter,
vete fusha e psikologjise eshte nje fushe teper e re rreth 120-125 vjet.

----------


## mesues

Shpresoj qe te mos jesh ndikuar nga une kur thua qe meshkujt shqiptare nuk besojne shume tek psikologjia.
Personalisht ,psikologjine e kam pasion dhe jam dakord me ty ne lidhje me ate qe thoje . Eshte per te ardhur keq qe ne Shqiperi nuk i kushtohet ndonje kujdes i vecante psikologjise,aq me teper qe dihet sa vuajtje shpirterore jane duke perjetuar shqiptaret.

Megjithate ,qellimi i temes qe hapa kishte te bente me shume me faktin nese ne si njerez me aftesi te kufizuara, mund te jemi apo jo ne gjendje te gjejme nje zgjidhje te perhershme te problemeve tona shpirterore.

----------


## Estella

Nuk e di se sa nje psikolog do te mund te gjente nje zgjidhje te perhershme. Ne disa raste eshte e mundur dhe ne disa jo varet se sa personi ne fjale ka deshire te ndryshoje gjendjen e tij emocionale dhe shpirterore. eshte ajo qe ka thene Skerdi pak me lart.

I dashur mesues,
Nuk jam ndikuar aspak nga ty qe te shtoja se meshkujt shqipetare nuk besojne ne psikologji dhe aq. Kam njohur mjaft meshkuj shqipetare qe e pelqejne psikologjine, biles miku im me i mire eshte nje mashkull shqipetar i cili eshte edhe psikolog ketu ku jetoj. Perkundrazi une bisedoj shpesh me te per kete teme dhe kisha aritur ne kete konkluzion nga bisedat me te dhe jo nga c'fare thoje ti, prandaj edhe flisja ne pergjithesi.

E ku ta dija une qe edhe juve nuk ishit nje psikolog edhe vete.  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Anton

Shume meshkuj shqiptare qe pelqejne psikologjine?

Si ta kuptojme kete shume 100, 1000?

Anton

----------


## skerdi

Sa  per  sqarim  do  t'i  thoja  Mesuesit  dhe  Estelles  qe  jo  vetem  ne  Shqiperi  ku  psikologjia  eshte  relativisht  shume  e  re,  por  edhe  ne  perendim  numri  i  femrave  qe  studjojne  per  psikologji  eshte  6-7  here  me  i  madh  se  numri  i  meshkujve.

Arsyeja?   Do  te  thoja  dy.
E  para  sic  ka  thene  edhe  Estella,  femrat  nga  natyra  jane  me  te  ndjeshme  dhe  me  prane  gjendjes  se  tyre  shpirterore  (vetem  te  japim  si  shembull  qe  per  femrat  periodat  shkaktojne  gjendje  emocionale  qe  nuk  mund  te  ndjehet  ose  kuptohet  nga  meshkujt).   Meshkujt  jane  me  natyre  me  te  ashper,  me  arrogante,  dhe  shume  nga  ne  e  kane  te  veshtire  te  pranojne  anen  emocionale.   Psh  meshkujt  qajne  shume  here  me  pak  se  femrat.   Sigurisht  nuk  mund  te  themi  qe  nuk  ka  meshkuj  me  bote  emocionale  te  madhe,  ashtu  sic  existojne  edhe  femra  qe  nga  ana  emocionale  i  afrohen  me  shume  botes  se  mashkullit.

E  dyta.   Shume  nga  ata  qe  studjojne  psikologji  shtyhen  ne  nje  menyre  ose  tjeter  nga  nje  histori  e  dhimbshme  apo  e  padeshiruar  qe  iu  ka  ndodhur  ne  te  kaluaren.   Keta  persona  merren  me  psikologji  per  te  sheruar  vetveten,  per  tu  cliruar  nga  ankthi  ose  jeta  e  tyre  merr  thjesht  nje  drejtim  tjeter  dhe  qellimi  i  tyre  behet  per  te  ndihmuar  te  tjeret.   Fatkeqesisht  numri  i  femrave  qe  jane  vrare  nga  ana  shpirterore  eshte  me  i  madh  se  numri  i  meshkujve.

Pershendetje.

----------


## Anton

Skerdi e nuk te duken te pa mbeshtetura pohimet e me siperme?

Pervec atij qe psikologji studiojne ne shume femra sesa mashkuj te tjerat pohime me duken te pa mbeshtetura.


Femrat jane me te ndjeshme?

Ne c´kuptim?

Psikologjija eshte shkence natyrore e nuk ka te beje me ndjeshmerine.

Vetem nje pjese e vogel e psikologeve jane psikoterapiste.

Nga e ke nxjerre perfundimin e dyte?

Ka ndonje studim per kete?

A ka njeri ne kete bote qe te mos jete semurur ndonje here, por jo te gjithe studiojne mjeksi!
Cfare kupton me ate "shume" mbi 50% te studenteve te psikologjise?

Mua me duket se me shume se faktet ti po perfaqeson paragjykimet ndaj psikologjise.

Pa te keq po ti them keto fjale.

----------


## skerdi

Fakti  qe  femrat  jane  me  te  ndjeshme  eshte  dicka  me  se  e  pranuar  ne  psikologji.   Po  te  kesh  studiuar  personalitetin  (Psychology  of  Personality),  dicka  e  tille  eshte  shume  e  pranueshme.   Nje  gje  e  tille  nuk  eshte  vertetuar,  por  studime  te  shumta  jane  bere  ne  kete  fushe  dhe  psikologet  kane  ardhur  ne  perfundimin  e  mesiperm.

Fakti  qe  ka  me  shume  studente  per  psikologji  ka  ardhur  nga  statistika,  nuk  e  di  nese  jane  bere  studime  per  kete.
Eshte  fjala  per  studente  ne  fushen  e  psikologjise  (Ba,  Hon.  Ba,  Ma)  dhe  jo  vetem  psikologe  me  Ph.D.

Nese  shume  persona  studjojne  psikologji  si  pasoje  e  pervojave  te  hidhura  qe  kane  patur  ne  te  kaluaren,  ishte  thesht  nje  pohim  i  imi,  personal,  rrjedhe  e  vezhgimeve  te  mija.   Sic  u  shperha  me  siper,  eshte  mendim  i  imi  jo  konkluzion  i  ndonje  studimi.   Nuk  kisha  ne  mend  te  jepja  ndonje  recete.   Sic  e  dime  shume  sjellje  tonat  drejtohen  ose  percaktohen  nga  ngjarje  shume  tragjike,  qe  ngelin  ne  vetedijen  dhe  mos-vetedijen  tone  (consciouness,  uncosciouness,  subconsciousness  etc),  Freud.   Keshtu  nuk  perjashtohet  mundesia  qe  edhe  karriera  qe  dikush  zgjedh,  diktohet  nga  faktoret  e  siperm.

----------


## skerdi

Mbi  ndjeshmerine  e  femrave  studime  te  suksesshme  jane  bere  nga  Money  dhe  Tucker  ne  1975.   Ndonje  dhome  ne  internet  mbi  keto  studime  nuk  di,  por  po  te  jesh  i  interesuar,  jam  i  sigurte  qe  do  te  gjesh.

Sa  per  faktin  qe  shume  studjojne  psikologji  si  pasoje  e  historive  tronditese,  kjo  mund  te  shpjegohet  shume  thjeshte  nga  reaksioni,  mekanizem  mbrojtjeje  (Freud).

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Anton_ 
> *Skerdi e nuk te duken te pa mbeshtetura pohimet e me siperme?
> 
> Pervec atij qe psikologji studiojne ne shume femra sesa mashkuj te tjerat pohime me duken te pa mbeshtetura.
> 
> 
> Femrat jane me te ndjeshme?
> 
> Ne c´kuptim?
> ...


Vetem  nje  pjese  e  vogel  e  psikologeve  jane  psikoterapiste??Psikologjia  nuk  ka  te  beje  me  ndjeshmerine??   Mbase  specializimi  yt  ne  neurologji  ,  por  psikologjia  si  shkence  eshte  e  vetmja  qe  merret  me  studimin  e  ndjenjave.   15%  e  numrit  te  pergjithshem  te  psikiaterve  dhe  psikologeve  se  bashku,  jane  psikoterapiste,  numer  jo  i  vogel.   Nqs  flasim  per  psikologe  vetem,  dhe  po  te  kemi  parasysh  qe  pjesa  me  e  madhe  e  psikoterapisteve  jane  psikologe,  numri  i  psikologeve  psikoterapiste  do  te  ishte  shume  me  i  madh  se  15%.   Numri  me  i  madh  i  psikologeve  dhe  psikiaterve  se  bashku,  ushtrojne  profesionin  ne  psikologji  klinike  (67.5%),  ku  mbase  edhe  ti  do  te  besh  karriere.  Edhe  ketu  ndjenjat  studjohen  sic  e  thote  edhe  perkufizimi:  "Clinical  Psychology  is  that  branch  of  Psychology  that  is  concerned  with  the  evaluation,  diagnosis  and  treatment  of  individuals  with  psychological  disorders,  as  well  as  treatment  of  less  severe  behavioral  and  EMOTIONAL  problems".   Keto  informacione  jane  marre  nga  vezhgimet  e  APA  Directory  Survey  (American  Psychological  Association),  organizata  me  rendesishme  dhe  me  e  njohur  ne  fushen  e  psikologjise  (the  most  reliable  too)
Per  me  shume  informacion  mund  te  interesohesh  ne  www.apa.org/students/brochure/

Psikologjia  eshte  shkence  natyrore??   Edhe  eshte,  edhe  s'eshte.   Eshte  shkence  natyrore,  por  eshte  edhe  shkence  shoqerore.   Ne  fakt  ketu  ne  Kanada  (besoj  edhe  ne  Amerike)  Departamenti  i  Psikologjise  eshte  me  vete  (i  ndare)  dhe  nuk  varet  as  nga  Departamenti  i  Shkencave  Shoqerore  as  nga  Natyrore.   Une  psh  po  studjoj  psikologji  nen  Fakultetin  e  Shkencave  Shoqerore.

Te  pershendes  edhe  une  pa  te  keq. :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## skerdi

> _Postuar më parë nga Anton_ 
> *Skerdi e nuk te duken te pa mbeshtetura pohimet e me siperme?
> 
> Pervec atij qe psikologji studiojne ne shume femra sesa mashkuj te tjerat pohime me duken te pa mbeshtetura.
> 
> 
> Femrat jane me te ndjeshme?
> 
> Ne c´kuptim?
> ...


Vetem  nje  pjese  e  vogel  e  psikologeve  jane  psikoterapiste??Psikologjia  nuk  ka  te  beje  me  ndjeshmerine??   Mbase  specializimi  yt  ne  neurologji  ,  por  psikologjia  si  shkence  eshte  e  vetmja  qe  merret  me  studimin  e  ndjenjave.   15%  e  numrit  te  pergjithshem  te  psikiaterve  dhe  psikologeve  se  bashku,  jane  psikoterapiste,  numer  jo  i  vogel.   Nqs  flasim  per  psikologe  vetem,  dhe  po  te  kemi  parasysh  qe  pjesa  me  e  madhe  e  psikoterapisteve  jane  psikologe,  numri  i  psikologeve  psikoterapiste  do  te  ishte  shume  me  i  madh  se  15%.   Numri  me  i  madh  i  psikologeve  dhe  psikiaterve  se  bashku,  ushtrojne  profesionin  ne  psikologji  klinike  (67.5%),  ku  mbase  edhe  ti  do  te  besh  karriere.  Edhe  ketu  ndjenjat  studjohen  sic  e  thote  edhe  perkufizimi:  "Clinical  Psychology  is  that  branch  of  Psychology  that  is  concerned  with  the  evaluation,  diagnosis  and  treatment  of  individuals  with  psychological  disorders,  as  well  as  treatment  of  less  severe  behavioral  and  EMOTIONAL  problems".   Keto  informacione  jane  marre  nga  vezhgimet  e  APA  Directory  Survey  (American  Psychological  Association),  organizata  me  rendesishme  dhe  me  e  njohur  ne  fushen  e  psikologjise  (the  most  reliable  too)
Per  me  shume  informacion  mund  te  interesohesh  ne  www.apa.org/students/brochure/

Psikologjia  eshte  shkence  natyrore??   Edhe  eshte,  edhe  s'eshte.   Eshte  shkence  natyrore,  por  eshte  edhe  shkence  shoqerore.   Ne  fakt  ketu  ne  Kanada  (besoj  edhe  ne  Amerike)  Departamenti  i  Psikologjise  eshte  me  vete  (i  ndare)  dhe  nuk  varet  as  nga  Departamenti  i  Shkencave  Shoqerore  as  nga  Natyrore.   Une  psh  po  studjoj  psikologji  nen  Fakultetin  e  Shkencave  Shoqerore.

Te  pershendes  edhe  une  pa  te  keq. :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## baobabi

Perderisa blihet nga njerezit duhet te kente vlere.

Psikologjia, astrologjia, alkimia, shentologjia e sorollologjia jane thjesht biznes i atyre qe e bejne.

Lereni biznesin te punoje.

Kur do vete breshka te shkoje tek nallbani, mire ti behet.

Se te bejne nje te sheruar keta qe mos te te veje me mendja per t'u semurur (Ti zbrazin xhepat)

----------


## Anton

Cudi e madhe,

paragjykimet e fillimit te shekullit te kaluar po i lexoj prape sot.

Psikologjia eshte shkence dhe shkence natyrore.
Eshte e vertete se akoma nuk ehste shkeputur plotesisht nga fakultetet shoqerore, por ne thelb kerkimi shkencor psikologjik eshte natyror.
Ka dege te vecanta sic eshte psikologjia shoqerore qe kane pika te perbashketa me shkencat shoqerore.

Si perjetimet dhe sjellja e njeriut jane fenomene objektive dhe ato perbejne objektin e studimit te psikologjise.


Nje analogji elementare:

E shifni ajrin ju?

Jo

Mjafton qe te levizni doren dhe do ta ndjeni.

Pra sjellet e njeriut mund ti vezhgojme per ndjenjat duhet te zhvillojme medota paksa te ndryshme studimi.

Dhe nje pyetje sqaruese:

Objekt studimi i ciles shkence eshte kujtesa?

Po vemendja?

Sa per ate "... nuk ka te beje me ndjeshmerine" te lutem lexo kontekstin.
Jo psikologjia ne pergjithesi por studimi i psikologjise.

Nuk e di mire ne vendet e tjera por ketu ne Gjermani per tu bere psikoterapist nuk mjafton te keshe diplomen e psikologut, duhet te besh nje specializim privat me tej.
E kete e bejne pakica.

----------


## baobabi

Hapa nje teme mbi klasifikimin e psikologjise.

Qe psikologjia ekziston kjo ska pike dyshimi.

Por ee dicka te quhet shkence duhet qe ajo ne rradhe te pare te kete nje fushe veprimi dhe mandej aksiomatiken e vet.

Teori pa aksiomatike skam pare deri me sot.

Psikologjia mund te jete nje disipline qe perdor metoda shkencore te huazuara nga shkenca dhe disiplina te tjera, por qe te jete shkence me duket pak si e tepruar.

Qe eshte biznes kjo ska pike dyshimi sepse po shitet me sukses.

Jo cdo veprimtari eshte shkence

----------


## Anton

Mire po bej nje pyetje qe mund te quhet si vertetim indirekt:

Mendon se ata qindra universitete ku ligjerohet psikologjija tallen me veten?

Nuk i di njohurite e tua permbi matematiken, por a mund te me thuash aksiomatiken e biologjise?

Psikologjija eshte nje nga shkencat qe perdor metodat matematikore njesoj si fizika, biologjija.

Shume teori psikologjije jane te ndertuara aksiomatikisht, por jo te gjitha.

Ne psikologji perdoret eksperimenti ashtu si ne shkencat e tjera natyrore.

----------

